
Show HN: Doclets.io is JavaScript Documentation as a (CI) service. Get a free account - fitz2001
Beautiful and simple. Create hosted API-Docs for your JSDoc commented code.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;doclets.io<p>Now supporting public user and organization repos.
======
brudgers
Clickable: [https://doclets.io/](https://doclets.io/)

